# Top 3 fave snes games and Top 3 fave gba/gbc games



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

(I guess this is the right spot) anyway what title says. Mine are
SNES
RPG:Chrono trigger
Platform:Super Metroid
RPG:Tales of Phantasia

GBA
RPG:Swordcraft series
RPG:Mario n Luigi super star saga I think thats what the name was

GBC/RPGokemon crystal


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 15, 2013)

Super Metroid
Super Mario World
Megaman X


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

@ZeroMetroid ooh super mario world. I was just playing that awhile ago. Too bad the site is messed up


----------



## jvgsjeff (Aug 16, 2013)

SNES:
1. Street Fighter II / Turbo
2. Final Fantasy II
3. Final Fantasy III

I haven't played a whole lot of GBA games, but here's my GBA top 3: 
1. Wario Ware, Inc.: Mega Microgames
2. Castlevania: Circle of the Moon
3. Mario Kart: Super Circuit


----------



## SockHead (Aug 16, 2013)

In no order:

SNES:
Super Metroid
TMNT: Turtles In Time
Donkey Kong Country

GBC:
Pokemon Crystal
Mario Bros Deluxe
Pokemon Pinball

GBA:
Mario Kart Super Circuit
Pokemon Sapphire
Wario Ware Twisted

Also, moved this to the Gamer's Lounge in the Nintendo Section.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 17, 2013)

Super Metroid
Mega Man X2
A Link to the Past


Metroid Fusion
Mega Man Battle Network 3
Mega Man Zero 3


----------



## neko_koneko (Aug 17, 2013)

SNES:

Kirby`s Dreamland 3
Super Mario World
Yoshi`s Island

GBC:

Pokemon Silver version
Pokemon Blue version
Kirby`s Dreamland 2

I`m a big Kirby fan


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 17, 2013)

SNES: Mega Man X
Super Mario RPG
Mega Man X2

GBA:Mario and Luigi Super Star Saga
Super Mario World
Mega Man Zero (the whole series  ^^)


----------



## Draco (Aug 17, 2013)

Snes: Super Mario World

GBC : Mario Golf, Mario Tennis.

Gba :  Advance Wars, Golden Sun, Tattics Orge Advance, Final Fanasty Tatics Advance.

Unrelated: Earthbound.


----------



## You Pikachu! (Aug 17, 2013)

SNES:
Final Fantasy VI
Super Metroid
Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island

GBA:
Metroid: Zero Mission
Pok?mon Emerald
Wario Land 4


----------



## Darkprophet (Aug 21, 2013)

SNES:
Chrono Trigger
Mega Man X
Final Fantasy III  (VI actually)

GBA:
Pokemon Emerald
Castlevania: Circle of the Moon
Golden Sun

GBC:
Dragon Quest I & II
Dragon Quest III
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 22, 2013)

SNES:

-Final Fantasy VI (III in name)
-Breath of Fire
-Super Mario World

GBA/GBC:

-Pokemon Pinball
-Final Fantasy Tactics
-I don't have a third favorite. I didn't play many of these games.


----------



## Tao (Jan 2, 2015)

*SNES*
Super Mario World
Megaman X
Super Metroid

*GBA/GB*
(GBA) Golden Sun 1/2 (to me, they're one game across two cartridges)
(GBA) Metroid Fusion
(GB) Donkey Kong

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snipleerype said:


> РџРѕСЌС‚РѕРјСѓ, С‡С‚РѕР?С‹ СЌС‚РѕРіРѕ РЅР? РїСЂРѕРёР?РѕС€Р?Рѕ, РїСЂР?Р?РґР? РІСЃР?РіРѕ, РЅР?РѕР?С…РѕРґРёРјРѕ РїСЂР?РґРѕСЃС‚Р?РІР?Р?РЅРёР? РїРѕР?РЅРѕРіРѕ РїР?СЂР?С‡РЅСЏ РґРѕРєСѓРјР?РЅС‚РѕРІ, РєРѕС‚РѕСЂС‹Р? Р?РІС‚РѕР?РѕРјР?Р?СЂРґ С‚СЂР?Р?СѓР?С‚ РѕС‚ Р?РІС‚РѕРІР?Р?РґР?Р?СЊС†Р?, РІ С‚РѕРј С‡РёСЃР?Р? Рё РЅР? РјР?С€РёРЅСѓ. Р˜РЅРЅРѕРєР?РЅС‚РёР№ РЁСѓРІР?Р?РѕРІ РњРѕР?РѕРґР?С†, С‚С‹ РїСЂР?РІРёР?СЊРЅРѕ СЂР?СЃРєСѓСЃРёР? РјРѕСЋ С€СѓС‚РєСѓ. РЎС‚СѓРґР?РЅС‚С‹ Р?Р?СЂР?Р?РѕС‚Р?Р?Рё, СЃС‚СѓРґР?РЅС‚С‹ Р?Р?С‚СЏС‚. РџРѕРїСЂРѕСЃРёР? СЃРІР?Р?СѓСЋ РєСѓРєСѓ, Р?Р?С€Р?Р? РЅР? СЃРІРѕСЋ СЃС‚СЂР?РЅРёС†Сѓ РІРєРѕРЅС‚Р?РєС‚Р?, РёР?РјР?РЅРёР? РўР?Рј РІСЃР? СЃР?РѕР?РЅР?Р? РљСѓРєРё С…СЂР?РЅСЏС‚СЃСЏ РЅР? РґРІСѓС… СЃР?СЂРІР?СЂР?С… РЅР? РІРєРѕРЅС‚Р?РєС‚Р? Рё РЅР? РІРє.



Yea, I loved that series.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 2, 2015)

SNES:
Mega Man X (LEMONS)
Super Mario World
A Link to the Past

GBA:
Pokemon Emerald
Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga
Metroid Zero Mission

GBC:
Link's Awakening
Pokemon Crystal
The Oracle games.


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 2, 2015)

I haven't played many but my favorite SNES game is Super Mario Kart, my favorite GBA is Pokemon Emerald, and my favorite GBC game is Legend of Zelda Link's Awakening.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

snes: super mario kart, yoshi's island, super metroid

gba: spyro season of flame, mario kart advance and pokemon ruby/sapphy/emerald

gcn:  double dash!!, super mario sunshine, smash bros..melee


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 2, 2015)

SNES: 
Earthbound
Super Mario world
Yoshi's island

GBA: 
Pokemon R/S/E
Pokemon FR/LG
Super Mario advance 1/2/3/4 (I can't pick)

GBC: 
Pokemon Trading Card game
Pokemon G/S/C/
Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening


----------



## n64king (Jan 2, 2015)

SNES:
Legend of Mystical Ninja
Wario's Woods
Chrono Trigger

GBA:
Wario Land 4
Bomberman Tournament (ugh pls wiiu virtual console)
Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland

GBC:
LoZ: Oracle of Seasons
Harvest Moon GBC
Pokemon Silver


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 2, 2015)

We need more people to play Mega Man X here.

That game is AAAMMAAAAAAZIIIIINNNNNG.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 4, 2015)

Snes:
Secret of Mana
Super Mario Kart
Donkey kong Country II
special mention: Killer Instinct

GBA/GBC
Links Awakening (guess thats technically a regular gameboy game).
Fire Emblem (series)
Advance Wars


----------



## lazuli (Jan 6, 2015)

uhh idk about snes/gb but i like some nes games:
tetris
ff1
smb 1 2 3 (altho my smb1 is bugged so i can only play world 0-1)
kirbys adventures
loz


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm really happy to see so much love for Super Metroid. Anyways, here's my (SNES) top 3:

1. Super Metroid
2. Secret of Mana
3. Street Fighter II


----------



## Nerd House (Jan 7, 2015)

*SNES*
Mega Man X/X2/X3
Chrono Trigger
Earthbound

*GBA*
Metroid Fusion
Final Fantasy IV Advance
Golden Sun 1 + 2

*GBC*
Zelda: Link's Awakening DX
Zelda: Oracle of Ages
Zelda: Oracle of Seasons


----------

